# jaxb eclipse plugin...



## ruutaiokwu (20. Jan 2011)

...weiss jemand, wo man das finden kann, resp. was die eclipse-update-url davon ist? benötige unbedingt das xjc-feature, wo man aus xsd's bean's aus xml mappen kann...

grüsse,
jan


----------



## ruutaiokwu (29. Jan 2011)

habe was besseres gefunden: JAXB Eclipse Plug-In | Download JAXB Eclipse Plug-In software for free at SourceForge.net

das ist viel kompakter. einfach neues projekt in dieser art, "jaxb builder project" oder so...

anschliessend xsd in den schema-ordner, project->clean und der sourcecode wird sauber erstellt...


----------



## Noctarius (29. Jan 2011)

Ich würde dafür einen Maven Build nutzen


----------



## ruutaiokwu (29. Jan 2011)

maven kenne ich nicht, nur ant. wurde mir schon of vorgeschlagen. was sind die vorteile?

extra ein ant-script dafür zu schreiben, war mir etwas zu kompliziert.

auto-compile ausschalten tut's auch, wenn es schnell gehen muss in meinem fall...


----------

